# Can't snowboard, help.



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Honestly move to Nashville, TN work on your singing career and play in honky tonk bars. Once you have become famous singing you can move out West.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

You're trying too hard. Snowboarding should be fun. If you are trying to do it to go pro then you are doing it wrong. Learn to ride, figure out ways to go as often as you can. Move to the mountains when you can. I wouldn't give up other aspirations because you are going to go pro. If you are thinking about college, go. Plenty of schools nearby to mountains where you can get a quality degree and plenty of shred. There are tens of thousands of kids who all want to go pro. Maybe 100 of them will. Even less will have a successful career that makes them real money and allows them to ride when they want.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> You're trying too hard. Snowboarding should be fun. If you are trying to do it to go pro then you are doing it wrong. Learn to ride, figure out ways to go as often as you can. Move to the mountains when you can. I wouldn't give up other aspirations because you are going to go pro. If you are thinking about college, go. Plenty of schools nearby to mountains where you can get a quality degree and plenty of shred. There are tens of thousands of kids who all want to go pro. Maybe 100 of them will. Even less will have a successful career that makes them real money and allows them to ride when they want.


This. I hear people talk all the time that if you have the drive and work hard enough that you can become a pro rider. I hate to tell you, but those people are full of shit. Your parents and teaches lied to you as a kid. You can't be anything you want to be. Sorry.

Not matter how hard most of us work at it, we'll never be pro snowboarders. Why? Because we lack the talent. Most anyone can become a good rider, but there's a big difference between being a "good rider" and being a pro. A BIG difference.

Go ride and have fun. Focus on having fun and being the best rider that YOU can be. If you're good enough to be a pro, you'll become a pro. If not, you'll still have a blast and won't be stressing because you're not a pro.

Also, keep in mind that there are varying levels of "pros". Hell, most can't even agree on what a "pro snowboarder" is. Is it anyone who is sponsored? Do you have to have a certain number of sponsors? Does it depend on what level of comps you're competing in and how you're doing? Hell if I know. If you're talking about Olympic and X-Games level pros, you're talking about a literally just a handful of guys. Those are the elite of the elite. They are the NFL Pro Bowlers of the snowboarding world. If you're talking about guys who completely live off of their snowboarding winnings and sponsorships, again, you're talking about a small handful. Most "pros" are working landscaping jobs, etc. in the summer to be able to live. Sean White is the only guy out there who is legitimately balling ass rich from pro snowboarding.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Killclimbs is right on. I think you are likely just frustrated because you want to snowboard and can't, so your frustration is giving you delusions of grandeur about being a pro. First things first, you snowboard because you love it and it fulfills you, not because you want to be a professional icon. If that ends up happening down the road (extremely unlikely) then great, but you should not be putting all your energy into an unrealistic fantasy; you should instead should just do whatever it takes to have fun.

Once you become a pro, your also subject to the circus' interests, meaning your going to be riding whatever is most profitable for the sport. For how much of an snowboarding icon Shaun White is, all he does is pipe and park because that's what makes him famous and makes the corporations money. There's a lot more to snowboarding then gymnastic flips, but if you purely listened to the media you would never know it because it's not what's profitable to them. You see a lot of the older snowboard stars just completely fall off the map because they want to snowboard to have fun, not make money (and very very few snowboarders actually make enough money to support that).


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Hell, at this point, White is pretty much pipe only.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

You're fake as fuck and not going to do shit in snowboarding. Cruel hard fact you live in bumfuck and don't ride. The only way to get good is to fucking ride. I ride 150 plus days a year I'm not pro but I can hold my own where I need to. You don't ride and from the sounds of it you're still part of the couch potato x box generation that's not going to be able to withstand exploding on a 40 foot jump when you don't get anywhere near the knuckle. 

Snowboardings about fun not fucking "being pro". Truth is like Mr. Linville said you won't be shit in snowboarding. Yeah I'll shit on your dreams cause I'm bitter, old, and fucking seen hundreds like you before. You have nothing to offer at this point other than a few falling leaf turns down a bunny hill.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2011)

I`m smelling troll meat.......:dunno:


----------



## noprohere (May 25, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> You're fake as fuck and not going to do shit in snowboarding. Cruel hard fact you live in bumfuck and don't ride. The only way to get good is to fucking ride. I ride 150 plus days a year I'm not pro but I can hold my own where I need to. You don't ride and from the sounds of it you're still part of the couch potato x box generation that's not going to be able to withstand exploding on a 40 foot jump when you don't get anywhere near the knuckle.
> 
> Snowboardings about fun not fucking "being pro". Truth is like Mr. Linville said you won't be shit in snowboarding. Yeah I'll shit on your dreams cause I'm bitter, old, and fucking seen hundreds like you before. You have nothing to offer at this point other than a few falling leaf turns down a bunny hill.


Honestly, I agree with you. "Noprohere" is my username, and I expect to get nowhere. As long as I get to snowboard, I'm pretty much going to be a happy little shit. But hey we all have gay little dreams, and that was mine. I just wanted to see what you people would think.


----------



## noprohere (May 25, 2011)

*It's cool*

Ah, when i posted this, I had no intentions to sound like a desperate little ***, but I did, and I reread it and am now realizing it. I'm still gonna try though. Thanks for being real and not telling me to "follow my dreams" and "listen to my heart". I'm sick of all the gay bull shit people have been telling me. So, really you're doing me a favor.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Also if you're serious about going anywhere in snowboarding learn how to write coherent thoughts.


----------



## noprohere (May 25, 2011)

I will keep that in mind as my brain develops.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

ikd what you guys are talking about, im definitely going pro next season. Once I master a board slide, that is..


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Move out west, take a job that gives you the best pay you can get and the time off to ride as much as you can and just go for it.


sigh....SO much easier to type than to do. I think about it every day.

I miss snowboarding SO much. Its 80* outside right now :-(


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

Ah man you had to rub it in..my friends are even sick of me Bitching about how much I miss it


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

It certainly doesn't get easier to make that move the older you get. The OP is 14 so in a few years he'll be in the best position to just go for it that you can be.


----------



## noprohere (May 25, 2011)

killclimbz said:


> It certainly doesn't get easier to make that move the older you get. The OP is 14 so in a few years he'll be in the best position to just go for it that you can be.


True. But even so, if you can't be a pro snowboarder, you can atleast screw one.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Probably more like the female townie. In a ski town, you don't lose your girlfriend, you lose your turn. There are only like 6 or 7 to go around. 5 are butt ugly.

Invest in lots of condoms...


----------



## noprohere (May 25, 2011)

killclimbz said:


> Probably more like the female townie. In a ski town, you don't lose your girlfriend, you lose your turn. There are only like 6 or 7 to go around. 5 are butt ugly.
> 
> Invest in lots of condoms...


I think I'm good, being of the female species myself, and a little above average looks, there's plenty of hot snowboarding ass to go around for me.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

noprohere said:


> I think I'm good, being of the female species myself, and a little above average looks, there's plenty of hot snowboarding ass to go around for me.


Prepare to get a lot of use...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Hmm in 4 years you'll be 18 and I'll be 32 call me I'll show you my rope!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

:laugh: And so it begins...


----------



## noprohere (May 25, 2011)

killclimbz said:


> Prepare to get a lot of use...


Haha I really cannot wait.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Like a hot dog down a hallway these too are the days of your life.


----------



## noprohere (May 25, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Like a hot dog down a hallway these too are the days of your life.


Gotta screw to the top.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Actually I find a good mouth and the ability to get on your knees goes a long way. Just remember to cup the balls.


----------



## noprohere (May 25, 2011)

All in good time.


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

You'll grow out of the "I wanna be a pro" phase. Your head is filled with all that TV sensationalist crap. Keep the stoke alive until college and then move closer to a real mountain. Meet some actual riders and learn what the sport is really about. If you still love it then, you'll be hooked for life and watching pros will just be icing on the cake.

Also, call me up when you turn 18, I'll give you a lesson. Giggity.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Wow. Shit just got real. 

Real weird.


----------



## noprohere (May 25, 2011)

Like I said, it's purely for me not fame or fortune.
And yes, shit just got very real.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Shit starts getting real! The Real World! SBF!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Yeah. Just remember. 19 don't go into 14 but 35 goes in to 18 just fine.

14 will get you you 20.....


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

lol youre all a bunch of perverted fucks

noprohere, pics or shens..

edit: just kidding, you're 14, i dont want pics


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

East§ide said:


> edit: just kidding, you're 14, i dont want pics


Ha! I don't want pics either, but because I assume that the OP is a middle aged fat guy with neck hair....we just don't need that anywhere on this forum but the picture thread.


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

Yeah, I would bet money that this is someone just fucking with us. So, OP, if you really are a 40 year old dude with a bad sense of humor, you can give me a call for a lesson right now. You're just my type


----------



## noprohere (May 25, 2011)

Actually, I'm a 36 year female old ski instructor with lots of free time at the end of my season. I'll go back to my ski forums now, knowing how lowly you think of us. I was waiting for someone to realize that teenagers aren't that witty. Congrats for finally being able to realize.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

noprohere said:


> Actually, I'm a 36 year female old ski instructor with lots of free time at the end of my season. I'll go back to my ski forums now, knowing how lowly you think of us. I was waiting for someone to realize that teenagers aren't that witty. Congrats for finally being able to realize.


Uh, what?

You think you're witty? That's the only funny thing you've said on this thread. I have no issue with skiers, but I don't care for dipshits.


----------



## noprohere (May 25, 2011)

Chill out. The only purpose for me doing this was to entertain myself, and I achieved that purpose. Plus, I just wanted to see what you guys say. If it makes you feel any better, skiers are assholes and that's coming from an experienced skier. I posted the same thing on another skiing forum quite awhile back and they were just terrible.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Watch out, ther be mountain lions in them hills....


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

Glad we could amuse you. You sound like you have THE FUCKING BEST sense of humor. Your friends must be in stitches all day long. I don't ever mind being fucked with, but when the climax is so dumb, it gives me blue balls. I was interested when you were a 14 year old girl, turned on when you might have been a 40 year old guy, but now that i know you're a cougar with not much to entertain herself, I'm just not into it. 

It could have been love.


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Had this figured out 2 pages ago......:dunno:


Gloating is so unbecoming a man of your stature


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

noprohere said:


> Actually, I'm a 36 year female old ski instructor with lots of free time at the end of my season.


Well crap. I guess I only got the middle aged, fat, and neck hair part right. Didn't really think it was a she :laugh:

Still really glad we don't have pics....


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

So what you're saying is you loving having 2 poles in your hands? Ever played milk the cow?


----------



## noprohere (May 25, 2011)

Hmm. Well you know woman, dosnt take much to entertain us. Should've done something else...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Well you know you can use that ski pole as a dildo too!


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

noprohere said:


> Hmm. Well you know woman, dosnt take much to entertain us. Should've done something else...


Unfortunately, that has been the opposite of my experience.


----------

